# Shops in Hampshire/Berkshire



## HampshireMark (Nov 7, 2021)

Hi All

would like to view espresso machines and a grinder and I was wondering if there is any places that anyone can recommend in these areas?

Thanks

Mark


----------



## Like Medium Strong Coffee (Feb 18, 2021)

_*Déjà vu*_


----------



## Sharkie (Apr 29, 2013)

A good place for you to go to is Winchester coffee roasters, not sure how far from you they are.


----------

